# These are hilarious...



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

http://bethedecoy.com/ I'll admit, they might work, but geez if I ever used one I wouldn't be able to stop laughing-/O_-


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

N8ton on here has pictures of him using the antelope one. He says it works great. The elk one might work if you wore brown or tan clothes


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to outfit my Mother-in-law with one of those. :grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

good way to get shot


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neat

I ordered the antelope hat and shirt.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If they had an ewok one I would wear it just for fun.....


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll beat WyoGoob to the punch, that is the second damndest thing I've seen.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

<<--O/This is not anything new,the plains Indians adorned themseves with buffalo hides and horns in order to get closer to the herd.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

They've had them on camofire recently. I hear they work.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

They had those at the SLC RMEF banquet this spring. They'd make a fun costume, but no way I'd wear them in the field (they don't go with my wool hunting coat ;-) )


----------

